
A Better Pip Workflow - kough
http://www.kennethreitz.org/essays/a-better-pip-workflow
======
jbbarth
Have a look at pip-tools [https://github.com/nvie/pip-
tools](https://github.com/nvie/pip-tools) which does basically that and a bit
more.

------
habitue
This is basically how ruby solves it with Gemfile and Gemfile.lock

~~~
jbbarth
bundler has many more features, for instance it provides a sandboxing
mechanism and it allows for breaking the app boot if a dependency is not
correct (which is a super good thing, I can't count the number of times I had
a different egg than another developer and it was breaking things...)

edit: you're totally right tho! that was just a complement

